# Who hasn't recieved their Secret Santa yet?



## maxwell_smart007 (Dec 20, 2008)

I was just wondering who hasn't received their secret santa yet?  

Mine hasn't come yet, but it's still about five days to Christmas, so there's still time! 

Andrew


----------



## jthompson1995 (Dec 20, 2008)

I've heard from a few people that their secret santa gifts will be a little late.  If anyone doesn't get theirs by Xmas, let me know and I'll be sure to tell you if it's on the way.


----------



## hunter-27 (Dec 20, 2008)

Not here yet either, What I sent shows delivered according to the tracking # so I'm relieved about that.  I'll patiently wait for mine to arrive.


----------



## bad (Dec 20, 2008)

I'll be kind of surprised if mine gets here on time. Canada Customs really likes to slow things down.


----------



## Blind_Squirrel (Dec 20, 2008)

I have yet to receive mine.


----------



## Mack C. (Dec 20, 2008)

Haven't seen mine yet.


----------



## Daniel (Dec 20, 2008)

Nope, Nothin yet. I just figure my santa is not going to let me open it early.


----------



## bitshird (Dec 20, 2008)

I've not received mine yet, The one I sent shows delivered.


----------



## stevers (Dec 20, 2008)

You poor folks. Don't be jealous now. Santa will be there soon.:biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## Scotty (Dec 20, 2008)

Nope, mine either.  But, I had mine sent to my work address, and the main office is closed till after New Year now.  I'm sure it will be there then.

I did see that mine was received.


----------



## hewunch (Dec 20, 2008)

I haven't but then again,  I didn't sign up either :biggrin:


----------



## woodboys (Dec 20, 2008)

Nothing here either but this is only the 20th. The receipient of mine is pleased with his and that's what matters.


----------



## VisExp (Dec 21, 2008)

I'm still waiting on mine.  I can assure at least one person who has posted to this thread that their gift was sent priority mail last Tuesday. :biggrin:   I'm surprised they haven't received it yet, but I guess the postal service is busy at this time of the year.


----------



## BRobbins629 (Dec 21, 2008)

Nothing here yet but still a few days to go.


----------



## TribalRR (Dec 21, 2008)

I haven't received mine yet either, but theres three days left and some said they would be late.

UPDATE: I received mine today from someone in TX. I got a very nice Pen, a couple bottles of CA, some nice wood blanks, and a bunch of orament kits!!! Thanks Santa!


----------



## OldWrangler (Dec 21, 2008)

Mine was sent International Priority on 12/11. Current tracking show it is in Canadian Customs. If released on Monday, it will be there before Christmas.


----------



## Glenn McCullough (Dec 21, 2008)

Havent received mine yet, but  I havent received mail in two days in my area. I sent mine two weeks ago, havent heard from the recipient, so they must be waiting til xmas to open.


----------



## bobskio2003 (Dec 21, 2008)

I hate to say it but I haven't recieved mine yet either.  But I a patient type of guy and don't mind getting gifts on other days besides Xmas.  Bob I.


----------



## RMB (Dec 21, 2008)

I got mine while I was working on the one I had to send out! (he just got it yesterday).


----------



## JayDevin (Dec 21, 2008)

sent mine 5dec...havent heard from the lucky one
got mine last week and its under the tree...


----------



## 1JaredSchmidt (Dec 22, 2008)

One of yours is coming soon. I have to dig through all the boxes in the garage tomorrow. We had to move to another house so all of out stuff is again packed up and mixed. It's coming I promise.


----------



## GoodTurns (Dec 22, 2008)

The package I sent has been received, nothing in my mailbox yet....sniff....


----------



## BobBurt (Dec 22, 2008)

I take that back = = Santa arrived today = = 

Nothing yet, but Santa still has a couple of days.....


----------



## TowMater (Dec 22, 2008)

I sent my package out to somebody that posted in this thread as not getting it yet last week, hopefully they will post when they got it as I got a bit carried away tossing stuff in a box.

I have received mine and was very happy with my Santa.


----------



## kent4Him (Dec 22, 2008)

I got mine.  I found it on my front porch on Sunday, but it could have been there for days.  I got some woods that I've never heard of and some nice spalted pieces.


----------



## maxwell_smart007 (Dec 22, 2008)

Santa came today - I would have not opened it, but I thought it was a Christmas gift I had ordered for my fiance! 

Pipecrafter (Kurt) sent me a BEAUTIFUL briar pipe, and some very very nice ebonite blanks...I'm extremely happy! Now all I need is the family to go home after Christmas so I can enjoy the gifts in peace! :wink: 

Happy day! 

Andrew


----------



## Majorbdk (Dec 22, 2008)

Haven't recieved anything yet.


----------



## Woodlvr (Dec 22, 2008)

I received mine and was very pleased. Thank you to you know who you are. :') I opened mine also not realizing that it was not the kits that I purchased from our  Individual Classifieds.


----------



## bobskio2003 (Dec 22, 2008)

I don't know who is keeping track of this but I recieved a fairly heavy package from my Secret Santa today.  I'd tell you what is in it but the box said not to open until Xmas.  I feel like my kids now.  Thanks Secret Santa.  Happy Holidays to all, Bob I.


----------



## Mack C. (Dec 22, 2008)

*Somewhere in Calgary AB, there's a table missing a leg*

My Secret Santa arrived today! I can only say to the Secret Sender, "You shouldn't have". No truthfully you shouldn't have! 

Why go to the expense of $12.57 to send me 3 chunks of an old table leg?


----------



## flyingmelon (Dec 23, 2008)

Haven't received mine yet either. I hope that what I sent gets there in time. I procrastinated on sending it out so I am sorry if it gets there late.


----------



## Glenn McCullough (Dec 23, 2008)

really! this is the joke before the true gift arrives. I am sure no one here would do this. Be patient, the sender will make it right.



mackc said:


> My Secret Santa arrived today! I can only say to the Secret Sender, "You shouldn't have". No truthfully you shouldn't have!
> 
> Why go to the expense of $12.57 to send me 3 chunks of an old table leg?


----------



## Wolfcoast (Dec 23, 2008)

Ya gotta admit.. The table leg thing is a real good joke.  Wish I had thought of it.  :biggrin:


----------



## Russianwolf (Dec 23, 2008)

Don't know about you, but if Dave (aka Rarewoods) wants to send me a table leg, I might not be complaining at all. 


Still waiting on mine, but the important thing is I know the one I sent was received (but he did figure out who I was :cowboy


----------



## fiferb (Dec 23, 2008)

I won't know until after the first. I put a hold on my mail until after the first because I'm out of town.


----------



## woodboys (Dec 23, 2008)

What kind of wood is the table leg and how big is it? Looks like mohagony to me. Is it big enough to turn something bigger with like a peppermill? 

I got mine yesterday and VisExp did a good job on 1 of his serendipity pens and a handmade penbox along with some african pen blanks. It will be treasured, thank you!


----------



## BRobbins629 (Dec 23, 2008)

Take me off the "not received list".  USPS delivered all the way from Florida to my doorstep.  Many thanks SS.


----------



## 1JaredSchmidt (Dec 23, 2008)

Package sent off.


----------



## hunter-27 (Dec 23, 2008)

Mine is sill MIA, but a have seen posts from the person who got mine.  Glad they are pleased.  Even more excited I don't think they figured out who it came from. LOL!  I do wish I had thought of sending "Table legs".  Hope it really is a joke and not the "real deal", that would be se sad.


----------



## Glenn McCullough (Dec 23, 2008)

I am off the unreceived list as well, got mine today. I think its close enough to xmas, so I opened it. It was a finely crafted Wall street pen in purple heart and some supplies to make one of my own as well. 
Thanks Santa.


----------



## Mack C. (Dec 24, 2008)

mackc said:


> > My Secret Santa arrived today!
> 
> 
> Really; my Secret Santa did arrive today! I'm not much at holding back from surprises, so I had to open it. 11 pen blanks and a 7 mm Rhodium pen kit which I will turn and forward to a Canadian Peacekeeper in Afghanistan. Thank you 1TJTurner.
> ...


----------



## Mack C. (Dec 24, 2008)

woodboys said:


> > What kind of wood is the table leg and how big is it? Looks like mohagony to me. Is it big enough to turn something bigger with like a peppermill?
> 
> 
> Hi Billy; All the chunks are 2" sq. with rounded corners. Useable wood -- 1 pc. 8½" L, 1 pc. 6" L, and the last 8" L.
> ...


----------



## sparhawk (Dec 24, 2008)

Got my S.S. gift in the mail yesterday. May open it tonight as my one before  christmas day present. If so will post picks. If not, tommorrow then


----------



## Daniel (Dec 25, 2008)

Mine arrived today. Found it as I returned from spending the evening with family.


----------



## hunter-27 (Dec 26, 2008)

Mine arrived today, Thanks to whoever it was, no return address.  Guess it will remain a secret.


----------



## JayDevin (Dec 26, 2008)

I Opened My SS Gift and it is Great, My SS did not Identify themselves but I think I know who it is, Anyway

THANKS SANTA!!!!!


----------



## flyingmelon (Dec 26, 2008)

Received mine on the 24th. opened on the 25th. A great selection of blanks all of wood that I have never turned before. Thank you Santa.


----------



## Russianwolf (Dec 27, 2008)

Mine came in today.

a great bit of wood blanks, some I've never turned (one I didn't even know existed, Cinnamon Burl) as well as some solid surface material and what I think is a Catalin blank. Oh, and a home poured bottle stopper blank (guess I'll finally have to buy some stopper kits). 

A very nice haul. Thanks Santa!


----------



## Blind_Squirrel (Dec 28, 2008)

Arrived home from a short trip to find my SS package waiting for me! 

Jared sent some _spectacular_ blanks for me to use. I am going to have to bust out one of my Jr. Emp. kits to do these beauties justice!

Thank you very much Jared!


----------



## 1JaredSchmidt (Dec 28, 2008)

Sorry it took so long. I just grabbed the blanks I was going to take to the Texas IAP member get together. Hope they work good for you. Hope you like that "curly birds-eye white oak burl". Hope to see some pens out of those blanks Scott!


----------



## GoodTurns (Dec 29, 2008)

The Canadian and US Postal "services" finally decided that I could have my Secret Santa gift, and boy was I surprised.  I opened my package to find a dozen "coal" blanks.  Each blank meticulously colored black, so I will have no idea what they are until I "unwrap" them...great idea and execution.  ManyThanks to 1080Wayne for what I am sure will be a very nice present!


----------



## nava1uni (Dec 29, 2008)

My secret Santa was on the porch when I arrived home from work tonight.  It is a lovely selection of products to make me feel good; a Baron fountain pen kit that I will   turn it into a pen this weekend, along with some nice blanks. Very generous and thoughtful present.  Thank you Santa!


----------



## bad (Dec 30, 2008)

Got mine today. It is a collection of 7 blanks, 3 acrylic and 4 exotic hardwoods. What can I say other than Bob ... I mean Santa ... is extremely generous. Some of those blanks are very expensive. He also sent me a cigar pen kit, 2 tanga nuts and some pick guard material that I can use in inserts.


----------



## UKpenmaker (Dec 31, 2008)

Just got back from visiting the family over Christmas. Hoping that there would be a little package waiting fro me. But there was nothing, i am still not losing hope as the Royal Mail are extremly useless (especially around Christmas).   With a bit of luck it will hopefully arrive around the Birthday Bash and then at least i will get something at the time of the BB.  I am just glad that my present arrived safe and sound.


----------



## Mack C. (Dec 31, 2008)

UKpenmaker said:


> Just got back from visiting the family over Christmas. Hoping that there would be a little package waiting fro me. But there was nothing, i am still not losing hope as the Royal Mail are extremly useless (especially around Christmas). With a bit of luck it will hopefully arrive around the Birthday Bash and then at least i will get something at the time of the BB. I am just glad that my present arrived safe and sound.


Hi Andy; I'm in a pen swap on a Canadian forum. I sent my swap to Woking GB Nov. 21, '08 and he still hasn't rec'd it!


----------



## bad (Dec 31, 2008)

mackc said:


> Hi Andy; I'm in a pen swap on a Canadian forum. I sent my swap to Woking GB Nov. 21, '08 and he still hasn't rec'd it!



If you don't mind me asking, what Canadian forum is this?


----------



## Mack C. (Dec 31, 2008)

bad said:


> If you don't mind me asking, what Canadian forum is this?


Well Bruce; Seeing as you have control of our oil fields, I will let you in on this little secret. C'mon to Penturner's Paradise, you will be welcomed with open arms.
http://www.penturnersparadise.ca/forum/index.php


----------



## fiferb (Jan 2, 2009)

I got my box from my secret santa today. All I can say is WOW, he went overboard and I can't thank him enough.












Thanks Nolan!:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## Scotty (Jan 5, 2009)

Back to work today and no package waiting for me.  Maybe Rudolph is a pen turner too.


----------



## Nolan (Jan 5, 2009)

fiferb said:


> I got my box from my secret santa today. All I can say is WOW, he went overboard and I can't thank him enough.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Glad your happy and I hope you enjoy it. I tried to provide you with a couple of each of some of the more common stuff.
Nolan


----------

